

Why Paul Carr's New Startup Matters - puranjay
http://avocadopress.com/paul-carrs-new-startup-and-why-im-cheering/

======
mfaustman
Humor meets the Economist...looking forward to it. It must be odd that I find
the Economist entertaining (sometimes funny) to begin with. Anything that
touts high quality and original content is worth a read.

